# Existen las casas de electrónicas que chantajean a la gente mintiendo?



## pepez89 (May 11, 2009)

lleve un tv color a arreglar lo que tenia era que no prendia ... hace un monton que lo tienen  porque me  dicen que es el microprocesador y que no se consigue sera verdad sera verdad esto? los tv color a tubos de rayos catodicos tienen micro? ustedes q opinan?


----------



## DOOM_DOMINATOR (May 11, 2009)

Totalmente , me  ha sucedido que 2 veces que se mande a reparar y al mes habian cerrado y se habian llevado todo.
Respecto a tu tele , pueden ser muchos motivos , yo tengo la tele de mi cocina que se apaga pero es porque el fly-back se calienta pero bue....
espero que tengas suerte , chau.


----------



## electrodan (May 11, 2009)

En todo caso será un microcontrolador, que no es lo mismo. Y si, los televisores tienen micro.


----------



## luisgrillo (May 11, 2009)

es rarisimo que se quemen estos tipos, pero si me ha tocado ver "supuestamente" micros de televisor dañado.


----------



## Eduardo (May 11, 2009)

Las reparaciones son el unico ambito donde *todo es posible*

Pero en mi opinion, lo mas probable es que el causante de la falla sea "no detectable inmediatamente" --> Perdieron la paciencia buscando --> Lo dejaron a un costado porque son preferibles los trabajos que salen rapido y sin dolores de cabeza --> Al cliente hay que decirle otra cosa porque *jamas* entendera que su televisor es un clavo --> Cuando Marte y Jupiter esten alineados retomaran tu televisor, y si Pluton no esta en Aries, seguramente le devolveran la vida.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 12, 2009)

Hay algunos modelos modernos de sony que revienta el micro, imaginaos, lo listos de sony, el control de brillo es controlado por un par de resistencias SMD (2-3mm) aguantando cientos de voltios. Evidentemente a la larga se perfora y aplicanto tension eleveda al micro, destrozando gran parte de la TV, lineas, micro, digital...

Lo mas habitual para la tipica averia del led rojo son condensadores gastados, se cambian una docena de condensadores, trabajoso pero pocos dolores.

Si no se arregla asi la cosa se complica.

Pero yo personalmente nunca he cambiado el micro.


Un monton de tiempo son 2 meses, lo tipico son 15-30 dias para una averia dificil.


Ojo hay averias muy dificiles, imaginate que tienes un coche que le falla un intermitente cuando habres la ventanilla, baja la suegra y el niño juega con la consola. Parece estupido, pero ha veces las piezas estan ligeramente estropeadas, pero no rotas, para localizarlas es dificil y uno debe meditar mucho.


----------



## thevenin (May 12, 2009)

Entiendo pepez, que haces la pregunta desde la inocencia, pero después de haber trabajado en varios sitios de reparaciones te diré que de todo hay.

Ni los clientes son unos santos, ni los servicios técnicos otros.

Es común ver a clientes tratando de estafar con garantías falsificadas, o como me ha pasado, tener que pasarle una lista al jefe con todos los trabajos para que aumenten el presupuesto por cada reparación (verídico).

Sin embargo, realmente lo más común es echarle la culpa al otro, porque por supuesto nosotros siempre llevamos razón.

Existen un sin fin de averías y causantes. Un ejemplo es un televisor marca Nec que fallaba el sonido, el problema era el led rojo fundido que hacía bajar los 5v a 4.6, lo cual era suficiente para activar el mute del integrado de audio. Una avería realmente dificil de imaginar, porque no hay nada que lo relacione a simple vista.

Lo que trato de decirte es que a veces te engañarán, como tu a veces engañaras a otros. Cada cual trata de salir del paso, porque la verdad, el que una persona sea sincera a veces es mucho más duro que una mentira.

Todos tenemos parte de culpa, porque estamos en medio y no somos objetivos.

Al igual que una enfermedad rara debe ser tratadas por especialistas, con los aparatos pasa algo similar.

Si yo tengo una avería difícil de reparar, hablando se entiende la gente, te lo podría decir, te diría:

"Mira, esta avería es muy difícil con nuestros medios y con nuestros conocimientos, te sugiero llevarlo a un taller especializado, no te cobraremos nada."

En un mundo civilizado esa sería la respuesta correcta. Pero este mundo, o más bien, las personas que lo poblamos no somos así.

La reacción del cliente es siempre la fácil: "en este taller son unos inútiles". Con lo cual probablemente (en la mayoría de los casos) tendremos clientes insatisfechos y que hablarán mal de nuestro servicio técnico.

Los servicios técnicos suelen reaccionar a la defensiva de antemano, porque ya les ha pasado muchas veces con clientes muy pesados que no aceptan respuestas sinceras, y eso es lo que pasa día a día en muchos servicios técnicos.

Para solucionar este problema hace falta un acuerdo entre las dos partes. Lo que no puede ser es que porque un taller no pueda reparar una avería ya sea un mal taller. 

Eso es un pensamiento simplista.


----------



## fernandob (May 12, 2009)

pepez89 dijo:
			
		

> lleve un tv color a arreglar lo que tenia era que no prendia ... hace un monton que lo tienen  porque me  dicen que es el microprocesador y que no se consigue sera verdad sera verdad esto? los tv color a tubos de rayos catodicos tienen micro? ustedes q opinan?



hay clientes que son unso sinverguenzas, hay services que son ladrones otros inexpertos, hay medicos que son unos porqueria   , hay policias corruptos, hay malos hermanos , hay malos amigos, hay malos bichos..........y hay buena gente .
eso creo que te responde una parte del asunto.
la otra parte :
eres capaz tu de distinguir a buenos de malos ?
de darles una oportunidad a los buenos ?
entras en un foro buscando apoyo para culpar a otros por que tu TV no funciona ?
por desgracia el mundo de la inocencia se esfumo, uno no puede ir a cualquier negocio a buscar soluciones, hay que preguntar en el barrio antes :
comoces a un buen plomero ?
un buen lugar donde reparen TV ?

ten en cuenta que el que esta del otro lado del mostrador no puede preguntarle a nadie si tu eres un buen cliente .





			
				thevenin dijo:
			
		

> Un ejemplo es un televisor marca Nec que fallaba el sonido, el problema era el led rojo fundido que hacía bajar los 5v a 4.6, lo cual era suficiente para activar el mute del integrado de audio. Una avería realmente dificil de imaginar, porque no hay nada que lo relacione a simple vista.



muy clara, correcta y gentil tu respuesta.

y dejo esta parte para preguntar:

¿¿ que pasaria si:
demoras 3 dias en encontrar esa falla a pesar de que tienes ya mucha experiencia, pero no figura en ningun lado esa falla y jamas te habia pasado , *y cometes el error de * decirle a tu cliente :
esto es lo que se quemo !
este led de 20 centavos de dolar era el causante !
pero lo encontre !

tu lo dices con ingenuidad y satisfaccion a tu cliente.

claro, el costo de la reparacion refleja tu trabajo , no el valor del led.

¿que opinas que dira el cliente ?

querra pagar tu trabajo, tu esfuerzo y tu conocimiento  ? o solo el led ?


----------



## marioxcc (May 12, 2009)

Muy cierto thevenin y fernandob.
Que un TV tenga microcontroladores no significa que eso es lo que se descompuso en tu TV, si te dijeron que se descompuso el microprocesador puede ser por que creen que no sabes lo que es un microcontrolador o por que ellos no saben diferenciarlos .
Puede que te hayan dicho eso (que es el microprocesador) para que te olvides de ese televisor, compres otro y nunca regreses por el viejo, asi ellos lo repararan (puede que tenga algo facil de reparar), y asi lo pueden vender.
Te sugiero que te lleves tu TV a otro taller.


----------



## fernandob (May 24, 2009)

aca tenemos un ejemplo de un service , en el cual "solo se cambio una resistencia " :

Reparando un TV 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/199963/

y aca tambien lo que puede costar un solo componente  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/199963/


con lo cual NO DIGO que no haya services que sean unos  :evil: 
solo digo que no es una cosa sencilla y muchos clientes por conveniencia suelen decir que "es una tonteria" , o "fue solo cambiar una piecita" .


----------



## unleased! (May 24, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ¿¿ que pasaria si:
> demoras 3 dias en encontrar esa falla a pesar de que tienes ya mucha experiencia, pero no figura en ningun lado esa falla y jamas te habia pasado , *y cometes el error de * decirle a tu cliente :
> esto es lo que se quemo !
> este led de 20 centavos de dolar era el causante !
> ...


 Yo, en parte por esa razón prefiero no enseñar las piezas cambiadas, a no ser que me las pidan porque ningún cliente se va a creer que un integrado driver de la parte de horizontal de 16 patillas como puede ser un tda8140 cueste 20€. También si lo único que cambiastes fué una resistencia que cambió de valor solo le verán precio a esa resistencia no a los 2 días que te pasastes para encontrar el problema. Lo malo es que te acusan como si fueses un ladrón sin tener porqué. Lo mejor es decir solo el precio final y si preguntan que le pasaba responder la avería en caracter general, por ejemplo, fué la fuente de alimentación, fué la parte de horizontal, etc...


			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> con lo cual NO DIGO que no haya services que sean unos  :evil:
> solo digo que no es una cosa sencilla y muchos clientes por conveniencia suelen decir que "es una tonteria" , o "fue solo cambiar una piecita" .


 si, ya, la gente lo ve muy facil pero antes de cambiar la "piecita" tienes que encontrarla y cuesta un trabajo que el cliente nunca ve. Con esto no digo que no existan talleres chapuzas, los hay pero lo curioso es que buena parte de los clientes defraudados siguen llendo a estes services a pesar de saber que son malos. Se toma muy a rajatabla eso de "mas vale malo conocido que bueno por conocer"
Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (May 24, 2009)

"los tv color a tubos de rayos catodicos tienen micro?"
Si, aunque no lo creas hasta una tostadora de pan tiene un micro (timer)...


----------



## fernandob (May 24, 2009)

es un temita ......decepcionante, pero es asi todo el mundo , .
el que esta de un lado del mostador y el que esta del otro y el que esta mas alla .........un problema de nuestra raza "humana" .

un buen ejemplo de como cada quien ve lo suyo y le importa un carajo lo de los demas es el siguiente :

un señor esta esperando el micro o el omnibus en la parada, hora pico , pasa uno lleno y no para.
el hombre se queja " *por favor, que pare, necesito llegar a casa" .
tengo derechos 
no me pueden dejar .
es obligacion parar y llevarme.
no sean desconsiderados.*

por fin un omnibus repleto para y el hombre por fin puede subir, apretado va en el omnibus y al ver que el chofer para a levantar mas gente dice:
*chofer, no levante mas gente, no ve que esta lleno !
no somos animales !
viajamos como ganado , quiero llegar a mi casa (pronto  y viajar comodo ) .*

por eso uno como tecnico debe ir ganando experiencia con la electronica, la cual es hermosamente NO hipocrita y consistente en su forma de actuar .
y tambien con los clientes o mas bien con la gente en general , .........la cual ,..........no es tan amistosa  como la electronica .


----------



## Nilfred (May 25, 2009)

Podrías especificar cómo no prendia:
Pantalla negra, línea blanca, con sonido, sin sonido, humo y olor a quemado.
Si sacamos alguna conclusión de ahí con los siguientes datos:
Marca, modelo, tamaño.
Es posible identificar el integrado dañado. Solo hay 3 sospechosos.
Sabiendo que sos de Bs. As. hay varios lugares donde podes consultar si hay...
Por otro lado podes comprarte un LCD aprovechando la promoción de Garbarino en 18 cuotas sin interes con tarjeta Santander Río o la de Carrefour en 12 cuotas sin interes con Visa u cualquier otra que veas por ahí *antes de Julio* que se viene el impuestaso del 30% a los electrodomésticos de ese tipo.


----------



## fernandob (May 25, 2009)

es tan.............increible .......eso de el impuesto.
no lo del impuesto que no me importa, si los motivos.
me puse a leer y parece que la presidenta quiere que se fabriquen cosas aca en tierra del fuego.

una vez un Ingeniero me explico unas cosas, un TIPAZO (muy buen tipo) .

me decia que por ejemplo cuando se hablaba de que se trajo al pais una inversion de 100 millones de dolares en comunicaciones , cuando estaban iniciandose las empresas de comunic.........
a el le daba bronca por que era mentira, eso no le servia de nada al pais, ni a su gente .
una cosa es poner aqui fabricas reales , de componentes y solas surgirian las areas de diseño y armado.
pero no, se traia de afuera un contenedor con un equipo de 100 millones de dolares, esa era la inversion.
y si mañana no se usaba mas se lo volvian a llevar.

alguien fabrica en el taller de su facultad integrados ? aunque sean solo 10 transistores en un pedazo de silicio ?

cuando dicen "armar en tierra del fuego " es traer las partes y poner a armar a gente que sabe lo mismo que una señora que hace de costurera, yo vi una planta de armado de llaves termicas y diferenciales y es asi, son operarios .
y ya paso.
si mañana esas plantas cierran .-------se detiene todo.

no es tecnologia real (NUESTRA) , no es EDUCACION real.
no se cual es el beneficio, seguro que algun impuesto se ahorran al traer las partes y ensamblarlas aca, pero solo eso.
armadores o chatarreros.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 25, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> fernandob dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"un dia a la doña de casa se le descompuso el lavarropas, llama al service, lo recibe...
el tecnico ve el lavarropas, lo prueba, lo desarma, saca un martillo de su caja de herramientas, le pega un golpecito y el lavarropas vuelve a la vida, se acerca a la doña y le dice: 
- Señora, el problema esta resuelto, son 200 pesos.
- ¿¡Como doscientos pesos!?, si le dio un martillazo nomas? doscientos pesos vale el martillazo? si un martillo nuevo vale $10, para eso lo hacía yo!
- No señora, el martillazo vale 5 pesos, 195 pesos vale saber donde darle el martillazo."


----------



## Fortivo (May 25, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Las reparaciones son el unico ambito donde *todo es posible*
> 
> Pero en mi opinion, lo mas probable es que el causante de la falla sea "no detectable inmediatamente" --> *Perdieron la paciencia buscando --> Lo dejaron a un costado porque son preferibles los trabajos que salen rapido y sin dolores de cabeza* --> Al cliente hay que decirle otra cosa porque *jamas* entendera que su televisor es un clavo --> Cuando Marte y Jupiter esten alineados retomaran tu televisor, y si Pluton no esta en Aries, seguramente le devolveran la vida.



Esto lo diras por mi no ?¿       

un saludo!


----------



## Fortivo (May 25, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> aca tenemos un ejemplo de un service , en el cual "solo se cambio una resistencia " :
> 
> Reparando un TV
> 
> ...



pues si amigos , me costo un riñon encontrar eso.... espero que no salgan mas asi      por cierto la tele es mia no de un cliente      pero si costo lo que costo para que despues un cliente diga que solo fue una piezita... :evil: 

saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 25, 2009)

Todos los tv del 90 para acá tienen micros, también Ic bastantes complejos. Dependiendo del TV será la calidad de los componentes y las protecciones.

Si se queman, claro que si. Tengo un cementerio de micros.

Lo mas común es cuando hay una descarga eléctrica(rayo) por la entrada del cable. 

Muchas veces quedan con algunas funciones inoperantes. ( no funciona el control, no sintoniza, tardan  o directamente no  encienden)

Venían unos tv Noblex muy lindos. que se perdían los datos del modo service(configuraciones generales) o dejaban de sintonizar todas fallas del micro. Después de un tiempo se dio a conocer
de manera oficial, que el micro estaba muy cerca de la llave principal, y esto le afectaba(cosa eh locos).

Otras reparaciones difíciles son las de los TV Philips, cuyos micros tienen mascaras especiales, es el mismo micro pero con distinto programa, y aunque no lo creas hay modelos que no se consiguen si no es por deshuace. 

En cuanto a mentir, todos los oficios se prestan para engañar al incauto. 
Desde complicar con palabrerio técnico. 
Hasta realmente estafar al cliente. 

Desde el chapista, hasta el medico pasando por todas las profesiones.
Pero como decia me abuelo. No te cobro por el martillazo sino por saber donde darlo.

Los mas garcas terminan por desprestigiarse tanto que tienen que cerrar. 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 25, 2009)

y mentir o estafar, no vamos a ponernos en la cancha solo a nosotros, los tecnicos o los usuarios.

Y LOS FABRICANTES !
hace mucho un amigo me conto acerca de el contador que tienen las impresoras EPSON , si un contador que llegada tal cuenta (benditas las EE) la impresora se palma.
y en la web en foros de el asunto he visto acerca de el programita para resetear ese contador.

que es eso ?

mas de una vez me he cruzado con circuitos que me pregunto :
y si tienen eso ? un simplisimoo contador que avanza un registro y cada tanto lo actualiza en EE para no perder la información.
al iniciar el micro pregunta siempre como esta el contador , si llego a destino el programa salta a un loop .........
o sea la maquina no anda.

EPSON , XEROX .......cuantas mas ?
el micro ese que es copia de un PIC que usan los lava drean concept ...que se mueren simplemente .


----------



## unleased! (May 26, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> y mentir o estafar, no vamos a ponernos en la cancha solo a nosotros, los tecnicos o los usuarios.
> 
> Y LOS FABRICANTES !
> hace mucho un amigo me conto acerca de el contador que tienen las impresoras EPSON , si un contador que llegada tal cuenta (benditas las EE) la impresora se palma.
> ...


 es cierto lo del contador de las epson pero no solo cuentan por nº de páginas si no por tiempo también, cuando detectan que pasaron dos años y medio desde que se puso a funcionar por primera vez se bloquean y lo único que hacen es que se mueva el cabezal de una punta a otra y te salga una "E" en la pantalla. Por suerte se pueden resetear, busquen por internet que se consigue el programa para volverlas a la vida  Lo que mas me fastidia es que por encima de tener esta mariconada (con perdon) los cartuchos de tinta originales son carisimos!  
Creo que no solo es epson, también está canon y hp y otras muchas que lo implementan en algunos modelos, sobre todo en la gama mas económica. En este sentido los técnicos están mas que nunca obligados a mentir porque si le dices a un cliente que el fabricante metió un contador a su impresora para que no pueda imprimir mas de x copias te pueden tomar por paranoico.    
Saludos!


----------



## Ardogan (May 26, 2009)

La querida Epson... hace un tiempo me preguntaba por qué si metía un cartucho en la impresora, imprimía 1 hoja, y volvía a tratar de imprimir a los 6 meses me figuraba el cartucho vacío de tinta.
Averiguando un poco vi que los cartuchos tambien tenían contadores y expiraban por tiempo, después de todo, el principal negocio no es la venta de la impresora sino de los cartuchos ¿no?.

Antes se podía arreglar con un soft, después ya no (otro modelo de cartuchos), y encontré por ahí una página que decía como armarse un circuito y resetear los cartuchos mandándole comandos...
Lo iba a empezar a hacer, pero después ví que ya venía hecho por un precio accesible (el precio de un cartucho) y no tenía sentido meterse con eso.

Así que ahora cuando el cartucho me da vacío, lo reseteo con el aparatito, e imprimo como 200 hojas más tranquilamente. Igualmente la impresora sigue detectando cuando no hay tinta.

Disfruto como loco cuando me da el cartucho vacío, lo reseteo, y sigo imprimiendo texto, fotos, elefantes y duplico o triplico la duración del cartucho.
Intentan estafar/sacar ventaja todo el tiempo, pero esta pequeñisima batalla la gano yo, jajaja.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 26, 2009)

no has averigfuado de lso sistemas continuos?
pones cartuchos afuera de 1/4 litro (que borrachera de tinta) y con unas mangueritas van a los cabezales originales o a lso cartuchos no recuerdo.

los he visto andando .

y le das duro y parejo a la impresora como si fuese lo tuyo un negocio de impresion.
si tienes como resetearla ok, sino debes usar una impresora no fabricada por ladrones......perodon, ladrones no .estafadores.....vivos ? .
no se .
a ver si me hacen juicio los de epson, si al fin y al cabo, no lo hacen de mala fe, solo lo hacen para que mandemos al service  la maquina y esta este siempre 10 puntos.


----------



## Fortivo (May 26, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> y mentir o estafar, no vamos a ponernos en la cancha solo a nosotros, los tecnicos o los usuarios.
> 
> Y LOS FABRICANTES !
> hace mucho un amigo me conto acerca de el contador que tienen las impresoras EPSON , si un contador que llegada tal cuenta (benditas las EE) la impresora se palma.
> ...



esto yo no lo savia, y lo veo muyy fuerte,, ya no save uno en quien confiar..

un saludo.


----------



## Nilfred (May 26, 2009)

No sean chantas, el contador está para cuidar al usuario (hay cada uno), el que bloquea la impresora está proque debajo de los cartuchos hay una esponja donde van los residuos de tinta. Al desbloquearla hay que sacar esa esponja y al menos exprimirla. Despues se quejan que chorrea tinta por todos lados.
El de los cartuchos está porque se vencen y porque no le debe entrar aire al cabezal cuando se terminan.
Igual estamos de acuerdo que esos contadores me recuerdan los taxis truchos que tienen el contador tocado a favor del taxista. ×2 y ×3 no es una exageración el multiplicador es tal cual, aumenta con cada nuevo modelo.
Habría que exigirles que hagan los cartuchos transparentes, y demandar los fabricantes por estafa reiterada.


----------



## Ardogan (May 26, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ...no has averigfuado de lso sistemas continuos?...



Si, pero no preciso imprimir tanto. Mis necesidades son esporádicas, a veces imprimo 200 hojas, y por ahí recién a los 3 meses vuelvo a imprimir otra vez una cantidad importante.



			
				Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Habría que exigirles que hagan los cartuchos transparentes, y demandar los fabricantes por estafa reiterada



Justamente, uso unos cartuchos en los que se puede ver el nivel de tinta a ojo, para no andar metiendole cartuchos vacios



			
				Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> El de los cartuchos está porque se vencen



Eso no lo he tenido en cuenta, ¿un cartucho vencido puede dañar a la impresora?, ¿o sale una mala impresión y nada más?.

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (May 26, 2009)

Lo que se aprende acá... NUNCA me imaginé que mi EPSON tuviera un contador de esos. Pero mi anterior impresora (de la mencionada marca) no se murió por eso, se le tapó un cabezal. Los cabezales también tienen "contador", o "vencimiento"? Quizás lo del cabezal sea por comprar tinta de mala calidad.


----------



## fernandob (May 26, 2009)

un amigo me dice que lo mejor es HP.
y me dijo que las epson tienen cabezal fijo, no en el cartucho.
es mejor si el cabezal esta en el cartucho , se cambia y listo .
esto es lo que escuche , mucho no se (ni poco   ).

tambien me dijeron que no es bueno lo que dijeron mas atras, de usarla poco , para qu eno se tapen cabezales hay que darle caña y caña .


----------



## unleased! (May 27, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> No sean chantas, el contador está para cuidar al usuario (hay cada uno), el que bloquea la impresora está proque debajo de los cartuchos hay una esponja donde van los residuos de tinta. Al desbloquearla hay que sacar esa esponja y al menos exprimirla. Despues se quejan que chorrea tinta por todos lados...


 No estoy muy deacuerdo. El punto de vista tuyo si que puede ser válido pero un par de preguntas: 
si el motivo real del contador fuese bloquear la impresora para su mantenimiento, ¿como es que el fabricante no aporta *ningún software* ni información a los técnicos y los vendedores de informática para que reseteen las impresoras?
¿como es que los programas que circulan por internet para resetear el contador interno son hechos por programadores anónimos sin ánimo de lucro y *no por epson*?
¿Porqué llamas al servicio técnico de epson explicando el problema que tiene y no te dan solución alguna exceptuando que se lo lleves a su propio servicio técnico? (si está en garantía no te cobran pero si no te sale mas barato otra impresora)
Yo tenía una epson stilus photo y se paró de esa manera y tu dirás "no seas chanta y limpiale la esponja" pero el caso es que la esponja estaba casi limpia y solo gasté 3 cartuchos en toda la corta vida de la impresora!
Si el propio fabricante diese el programa o instrucciones de como desbloquearla aunque fuese solo para las tiendas de informática vería lógico que sería para alargar la vida util de la impresora, pero como no lo hacen dudo con este punto.


			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Lo que se aprende acá... NUNCA me imaginé que mi EPSON tuviera un contador de esos. Pero mi anterior impresora (de la mencionada marca) no se murió por eso, se le tapó un cabezal. Los cabezales también tienen "contador", o "vencimiento"? Quizás lo del cabezal sea por comprar tinta de mala calidad.


O lo hacen ya aposta. A la impresora de un amigo (también una epson) el le metía cartuchos originales y los reconocía a la primera. Como eran muy caros decidí colocarles unos compatibles de HP y para que reconociese el cartucho tenías que darle a reconocer, sacar el cartucho, darle otra vez para que reconozca y así 3 veces. Metias un original y a la primera, volvias a poner el compatible y tenías que repetir otras 3 veces (poner cartucho, boton de reconocer, te sale pantallita de error, volver sacar cartucho). Nunca te lo aceptaba ni a la primera ni a la segunda, siempre a la tercera tanto el cartucho de negro como el de color. Ohhhhh! ¿Casualidad?


			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> un amigo me dice que lo mejor es HP.
> y me dijo que las epson tienen cabezal fijo, no en el cartucho.
> es mejor si el cabezal esta en el cartucho , se cambia y listo .
> esto es lo que escuche , mucho no se (ni poco   ).


Es cierto eso, el cabezal es mejor en el cartucho pero pocas impresoras tienen este tipo de sistemas. También es util cuando te dedicas a rellenar los cartuchos porque en caso de que se estropeen los inyectores compras otro y ya está. Las HP trabajan muy bién. Tengo una HP F4180 (multifunción) e imprime bién, rápido y es una máquina muy duradera, eso si, el escaner para documentos los escanea bién, para fotos no es muy bueno uso mejor un viejo escaner que tengo de epson que es mas rápido, mejor calidad y muy facil de configurar en modo avanzado.


> tambien me dijeron que no es bueno lo que dijeron mas atras, de usarla poco , para qu eno se tapen cabezales hay que darle caña y caña .


 No hace falta imprimir a lo loco todos los días, haciendo una página a todo color una vez a la semana es suficiente para mantener los inyectores frescos. Si dejas la impresora sin imprimir durante meses como hacen muchos entonces se seca hasta el propio cartucho. Otra cosa, cuando necesiteis tinta anotad la referencia *No lleveis el cartucho a la tienda!* debido a que mientras lo sacais, vais y volveis los inyectores quedan al aire y en un par de horas se secan.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2009)

hola unleased,  tu primer comentario acotaria que si en verdad les interesase a epson los clientes , la honestidad y bla , bla solo tendrian que hacer asi:
cuando el contador llega a un numero determinado solo que se prenda un led intermitente, nada mas, quien quiera verifica que es eso en el manual y listo, y en el manual que indique como retirar y limpiar o reemplazar las esponjillas .

pero no.........
hace rato que todos en este mundo hemos perdido la inocencia (por las malas) .
asi que eso de "cuidar al usuario "


----------



## electrodan (May 27, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> un amigo me dice que lo mejor es HP.
> y me dijo que las epson tienen cabezal fijo, no en el cartucho.
> es mejor si el cabezal esta en el cartucho , se cambia y listo .
> esto es lo que escuche , mucho no se (ni poco   ).


Realmente dijiste eso en otro mensaje, o fue un deja vu? Porque creo haber visto ese mensaje en otro post hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## electrodan (May 27, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Otra cosa, cuando necesiteis tinta anotad la referencia *No lleveis el cartucho a la tienda!* debido a que mientras lo sacais, vais y volveis los inyectores quedan al aire y en un par de horas se secan.
> Saludos.


Eso será con los HP, los demás no tienen inyectores en el cartucho.


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> fernandob dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YO soy un deja buuuuuuuu
y magin buuu


----------



## unleased! (May 27, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> unleased! dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no, no, yo me refiero mismamente a los que no tienen los inyectores en los cartuchos. Normalmente cuando la impresora no trabaja los inyectores descansan sobre unas almohadillas para que no se sequen. Cuando le das al botón de cambio de tinta el carrito abandona esa posición y se queda a mitad del recorrido para así poder extraer el cartucho. Al estar en esta posición los inyectores y las bocas por donde se toma la tinta del cartucho quedan al aire y entonces es cuando se secan.
Saludos.


----------

